# Sigmoidoscopy with APC therapy



## Emmalia (Dec 18, 2012)

Hi all!

Hope someone can give me some more info on this and lead me in the right direction. Provider is doing a sigmoidoscopy for a patient that presented with rectal bleeding after receiving APC therapy a little over a week ago for radiation proctitis. The provider notes that the previous site of APC therapy is ulcerated with an area of friability, but there is no active bleeding at this time. Treated again with APC.

I am stuck because I can't use the 45334 code since there is no active bleeding. Any suggestions would be much appreciated...Thanks!


----------

